# Administrator contact request



## rcarlile23 (Mar 8, 2009)

Morning I am just wondering if a moderator or administrator could message me please advise have a small request.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, To other Mods, I have PM'd.
Hoggy.


----------



## GLP (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi, trying to find out how to post in market place. Any help appreciated pls.
Regards
Gill


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

GLP said:


> Hi, trying to find out how to post in market place. Any help appreciated pls.
> Regards
> Gill


Hi, You had the same request 8 years ago when you last posted. I will investigate & be in touch.
Hoggy.


----------

